

Full scale, fully operational 3D printed car. - timf
http://develop3d.com/profiles/pit-stop

======
smspence
The title here is a little misleading. They didn't create the whole car with a
3D printer. They just used a Stratasys FDM machine (the "3d printer") to make
the outer body panels... basically just the outer shell of the car that is
painted and polished.

Here is a link to the actual website for the vehicle, instead of the terrible
blog write-up: <http://www.urbee.net/home/>

~~~
zalew
Is there anyone who actually believes you will be able to print a whole car?

~~~
Anderkent
Yes, why wouldn't you? It's just a question of scale.

------
pault
Looks like the site is down. Where can I download this car?

~~~
smspence
Here is the link to the real website, instead of the blog:
<http://www.urbee.net/home/>

It's not a full car that is downloadable and printable. It's not at all what
the misleading title of this post says.

~~~
freehunter
From their website: >By reducing the maximum speed and acceleration of Urbee
compared to what many other cars are capable of, we can dramatically reduce
the maximum horsepower required to power our car. The smaller motor/engine
size in turn decreases the weight of the vehicle and increases the range.

I think this is great, cars are grossly overpowered and under-optimized for
their most common use. I drive a 4500lb V6 truck with a ScanGauge, and
cruising along only takes 50hp. Without any figures to back up their eco-
marketing, though, I'm a bit worried. There are some slow accelerating cars on
the market already. Making an even slower car gets into the territory of
"dangerous".

I know they might not be able to release numbers yet, but "our car is slow and
doesn't have a lot of power" isn't going to help their marketing if they don't
do some explaining besides "power = energy".

------
adrianpike
Here's a short video of their prototype:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JpIj9IN924>

Looks like at least the current prototype uses printed panels on top of a
steel spaceframe, so probably "3D printed car body" would be a closer title.
:) Still damn cool!

